
Wi-Fi Usage Drives AT&T to Raise Prices - j2pro
http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=216754
======
halefx
I assumed they had just figured out a way to make a few extra bucks from each
of the customers that will switch to them in droves next month when they
release the iPhone 4S LTE and iPad3 LTE.

